# are there any websites that will let you order .22lr on back order PM me please



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

are there any websites that will let you order .22lr on back order PM me please Im out?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Midway will, just have to look and use the sort options on the left (available, backorder-able, etc)


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Anywhere but Sportsman's Guide, because they will take your orders but have NOTHING to sell.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Sportsmans guide says up front that your order is estimated to ship on XX date. I have 1,000rds of 9mm on backorder from them. They didnt charge my credit card either.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

As flounder daddy stated, Sportsmans Guide clearly states on its backorders what the dates are that they expect the shipments. I have ordered from them quite often and most of my stuff comes on or before those dates. With the craze that is happening right now, it makes it tough. If you keep up with Cabela's, they have been putting up tons of stuff every couple of days. Just have to be kind of quick. Yesterday, the federal was still in stock when I ordered after at least an hour. That is unheard of right now.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I ordered from SGAMMO.com yesterday and got a shipping notice this morning from UPS. .22LR, but it was gone quick. You just have to be quick and jump when you find it. Paid .12/rd too which was good these days. I saw it as high as .48/rd but I dont even pay that for .45. haha


----------



## TrevorC (Feb 18, 2013)

********* said:


> I ordered from SGAMMO.com yesterday and got a shipping notice this morning from UPS. .22LR, but it was gone quick. You just have to be quick and jump when you find it. Paid .12/rd too which was good these days. I saw it as high as .48/rd but I dont even pay that for .45. haha


you got ripped a new one on the .22lr. $63 for 525rnds? I'm still picking up 525rnds of Federal for $19.99 from my local academy.....get up at 3:30am on saturday and be there by 4 and you'll get some. It's a long wait, but I got more time than money.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

i got some from here. it took a week. I see now they changed the site a little. seems they are 3 weeks behind now.

http://store.readyreservefoods.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=268


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If someone wants to charge others an exorbitant amount of money for ammunition that's their business and if someone wants to pay that amount, that's their business too.

I just hope Karma comes around and bites a lot of these gougers in the *** and I'm sure it will.

Ammo prices will go back to normal; when they do remember who the people and companies were that didn't even have the decency to give you a reach around when they were screwing you.

TH


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

or carters, got a brick a week ago for $21. limit one but you know the game


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

I have some Eley 22lr ammo for sale. It is expensive but that's just because its match grade competition ammo. Also have some Aguila subsonic. We are a small new gun shop in SW Houston. Call me at 832.212.8134 if you're interested.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Midway won't take backorders on ammo, but you can create an account and select to be notified on an item when it is in stock. They notify you by email and with ammo, you need to act withing 15 minutes of getting that email to get any lately.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Midway won't take backorders on ammo, but you can create an account and select to be notified on an item when it is in stock. They notify you by email and with ammo, you need to act withing 15 minutes of getting that email to get any lately.


Yes, just have to watch you emails! I got my 5.56/.223, 5.45x39 ammo (AK74), XD, Sig and AK mags from Midway recently. All were at the *normal* prices, plus shipping and no taxes. And the folksy Larry Potterfield/CEO is also fun to watch on youtube.


----------

